# green water after algaefix dosing. not going away



## sea weed (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a terrible hair algae infestation and, while my API test kit., seachem excel and comprehensive, were in the mail, I dosed with algaefix.(at recommended doses) . My water instantly clouded up in a milky white color. Hours later I would return to find my water bright green This has happened consistently over my last three doses with the green water never clearing. Hair algae is almost gone though.Any ideas would be awesome. 30 gallon hex, play sand substrate, 90 Watt 6500k(now at 8 hr's with 1 hr break), a7.6 Ph, ammonia @ .25,[email protected] [email protected] 0. Substrate covered in plants (dwarf sags, Italian vals.etc.)

I plan on one last dose followed by a 80% water change a couple hours after dosing. Then I will start dosing my seachem ferts and discontinue the algaefix. Yay or nay?


----------



## sea weed (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, did about a 75% water change today. Tank looks great for now. Put in recommended doses of Excel and Comprehensive with fresh water.Fish are all intact and happy and all my plants are pearling. Keeping my fingers crossed .....


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

Do a 2-3 day blackout. It should suffocate the algae. Works better than any treatment I've used. It's safe for Inverts, fish, and plants.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sea weed (Feb 20, 2013)

Tried that first. I lost a couple tetras, maybe an ammonia spike?, so I aborted on the third day. Hair algae came right back. My water is now clear after dosing algaefix for 1 week. Hair algae is gone, green water is gone too after 80% wc. Surprisingly, I didn't lose any pond snails.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you dose algaefix daily? Directions say every three days but it sounds like you dosed more than 3 times in one week. This might have created some issues.

I had a feeling the green water was likely the result of an ammonia spike and you did mention you had a positive reading. I would assume that is the cause of the green water.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

If algae fix is left alone without fixing your parameters/ factors like co2, lights, ferts, etc, then the product wont work.


----------



## Charrr89 (Jan 12, 2013)

I tried algae fix it was ok. Tetra pond was magic for me. I jus had to scrub my tank a little turned up the power on my filter days later the tank returned to normal after being all brown and green...... N I also did a black out for a week. My glosso didn't make it. But algae didn't like it either.


----------



## sea weed (Feb 20, 2013)

Dosed recommended amount per instructions every 3 days for almost 2 weeks. Finally water is crystal clear after a final 80% water change . All algae has disintegrated.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

sea weed said:


> Dosed recommended amount per instructions every 3 days for almost 2 weeks. Finally water is crystal clear after a final 80% water change . All algae has disintegrated.


Good to head algaefix is working for you. This product can work wonders if use correctly.


----------

